# The Masculine Mandate free eBook



## fredtgreco (Jun 3, 2013)

The Masculine Mandate by Richard Phillips is free on Amazon Kindle today. I don't know how long it will last, but it is a great book.

The Masculine Mandate: God's Calling to Men: Richard D. Phillips: Amazon.com: Kindle Store


----------



## PhilA (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jun 3, 2013)

We just finished going through this book in our men's group and I would agree that it is a great book. On a funny side note, when we were discussing the chapter on male leadership in the church, one of our older men expressed that he was very surprised and pleased that the author believed in male church leadership even though he was a Presbyterian. I had to explain that not all Presbyterians are of the liberal PCUSA variety as apparently many Baptists assume.


----------



## KSon (Jun 3, 2013)

Providence has this available today, as this thrust, along with a man being the priest of his home, will be the center of our men's breakfasts in the fall. Looking forward to reading this.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 3, 2013)

Bill The Baptist said:


> We just finished going through this book in our men's group and I would agree that it is a great book. On a funny side note, when we were discussing the chapter on male leadership in the church, one of our older men expressed that he was very surprised and pleased that the author believed in male church leadership even though he was a Presbyterian. I had to explain that not all Presbyterians are of the liberal PCUSA variety as apparently many Baptists assume.


At the rate the PCUSA is declining, I think the liberal Presbyterians will be some day be a minority....


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jun 3, 2013)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Bill The Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > We just finished going through this book in our men's group and I would agree that it is a great book. On a funny side note, when we were discussing the chapter on male leadership in the church, one of our older men expressed that he was very surprised and pleased that the author believed in male church leadership even though he was a Presbyterian. I had to explain that not all Presbyterians are of the liberal PCUSA variety as apparently many Baptists assume.
> ...



It appears that you are correct. Presbyterian Church (U.S.A.) - News & Announcements - Stated Clerk releases PC(USA) 2012 statistics


----------



## jandrusk (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks, brother. Just ordered it and looking forward to the read.


----------



## CovenantalBaptist (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks brother Fred,

I'm curious where you folks find these Kindle freebies. I love passing them onto our congregation if they are good. I believe that Rick's other book "Holding Hands, Holding Hearts" to be one of the more grounded books on courtship and dating as well as his excellent work in the REC series, so I look forward to reading this one.

Chris.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 4, 2013)

I have the Kindle store bookmarked to the page listing 100 top bestsellers and 100 top free bestsellers, checking it daily. Most of the offerings are trashy romance novels or cookbooks. However, it is where I discovered the 12 R.C. Sproul books for free a couple of weeks ago as well as a number of solid Christian books.

http://www.amazon.com/Best-Sellers-..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=08E9J1GK69X70JNK0E22


----------



## CovenantalBaptist (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks Dennis, that's helpful.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 5, 2013)

You can subscribe to "Kindle Daily Deals" and receive a notice of the daily deals via email at the site below (select the "Kindle" drop down):

Browse E-mail Subscriptions


----------



## JoannaV (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks! I downloaded this, I guess because I like free stuff?


----------

